# Can anyone help me?



## viperx70 (Mar 27, 2006)

I bought this fish a couple of weeks ago, can anyone tell me just what I have? It was sold to me as a marble catfish.


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

It looks to be in the Featherfin family, but just what species...I don't know


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2006)

It is a Marbled bullhead Ameiurus nebulosus.


----------



## viperx70 (Mar 27, 2006)

Yep. Thanks alot. Sure is a nice-looking fish.


----------



## heatherhoge (Nov 13, 2005)

Is that also know as the port hole catfish? I have one and that is what they sold it as.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2006)

No these are sold as Porthole cats.

http://www.planetcatfish.com/images/full/callichthyidae/dianema/longibarbis/1.jpg


----------



## heatherhoge (Nov 13, 2005)

Ok i see the diffrence.


----------

